# Cruz & old lady driven from Liberal DC joint



## Polishprince (Sep 25, 2018)

Apparently, there are restaurants which don't want conservative diners in DC.

Maybe someone should open Conservative Only Eateries in Washington?

Protesters Heckle Ted Cruz Until He Flees D.C. Restaurant


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 25, 2018)

I love your flair for the dramatic OP.

LoL!!!!


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 25, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Apparently, there are restaurants which don't want conservative diners in DC.
> 
> Maybe someone should open Conservative Only Eateries in Washington?
> 
> Protesters Heckle Ted Cruz Until He Flees D.C. Restaurant



It wasn't the restaurant's fault.  The group invaded.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 25, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Apparently, there are restaurants which don't want conservative diners in DC.
> 
> Maybe someone should open Conservative Only Eateries in Washington?
> 
> Protesters Heckle Ted Cruz Until He Flees D.C. Restaurant




I guess Cruz & his wife understand what it means when they say, "if you can't stand the heat get out of the dining room"


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Sep 25, 2018)

*The Democrat Voters are fanatical crackpots.



 *


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 15, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *The Democrat Voters are fanatical crackpots.
> View attachment 218405 *


You mean violent criminals


----------



## OldLady (Oct 16, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Apparently, there are restaurants which don't want conservative diners in DC.
> 
> Maybe someone should open Conservative Only Eateries in Washington?
> 
> Protesters Heckle Ted Cruz Until He Flees D.C. Restaurant


People really shouldn't do that.  Shame on them.  I hope they got kicked out and told never to come back, too.
But that being said, it couldn't happen to a nicer guy.  lol


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Oct 16, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, there are restaurants which don't want conservative diners in DC.
> ...


*Someone get in your face, and you don't know it is a assault you have the right to defend yourself.  If they push or touch you it is a battery you have the right to clean his kitchen.  That is the law.  Pull out a camera they shut up quick. *


----------

